# Your Xmas wish list ...



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

What's on your Wish list to Santa this year ?

a pistol ?
a rifle?
some gear?

who knows maybe Santa is a member or lurks here ............ :smt042


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Raindeer Meat in the freezer!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I believe a new Stainless Ruger GP100 4" plus a nice medium dark fancy wood grip by Hogue inside a brown leather Don Hume 711 OT or 721 OT style holster would fit very nicely beneath our tree. :drooling: :drooling:

I think that old fat guy with the white hair should bring one to me.

Gee that sorta describes myself!! :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

We got ours, it's a new computer. Wife drug it home yesterday. I would of rather had a gun but what are you going to do.


----------



## Navy Jake (Oct 14, 2007)

mmmmm the Socom II M14 from springfield....

or a Magpul Masada, (due out next year)

or a Walther P99

Yep that makes me broke for the next year or so...


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*for me, maybe one of these ...*










Model: M&P340 
Caliber: .357MAG/.38+P 
Capacity: 5 Rounds 
Barrel Length: 1.87" 
Front Sight: XS Sights® 24/7 Tritium Night 
Rear Sight: Integral U-Notch 
Grip: Synthetic 
Overall Length: 6.31" 
Weight Empty: 13.3 oz. 
Material: Scandium Alloy Frame/Stainless Steel Cylinder 
Finish: Matte Black 
Frame Size: Small - Centennial Style 
Action: Double Action Only

I have been eyeing these... it would make a outstanding CCW, light, small, relible & one HELL of a punch....:smt112


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Lowdrift you better get a good grip on that little booger if your going to shoot .357's in it. Good luck.:mrgreen:


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*very true*



Baldy said:


> Hey Lowdrift you better get a good grip on that little booger if your going to shoot .357's in it. Good luck.:mrgreen:


 True it's a CHUBBIE~STUBBIE, but if I'm fixin' to get my @$$ handed to me by a BG on the street, I'll probably have enough adrenaline pumping to hang on. If not, I could use .38 P+ 's right?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Lowdrift said:


> True it's a CHUBBIE~STUBBIE, but if I'm fixin' to get my @$$ handed to me by a BG on the street, I'll probably have enough adrenaline pumping to hang on. If not, I could use .38 P+ 's right?


I hope you reload cause then you can "Fine Tune" so as not to bust your wrist. :mrgreen:

Nice looking toy though.

Enjoy it.

:smt1099


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Lowdrift said:


> Model: M&P340
> Caliber: .357MAG/.38+P
> Capacity: 5 Rounds
> Barrel Length: 1.87"
> ...


Get two....................and send me one please. I love the Centennials. Had a 640 (all steel, heavy) with an action job ('bout 7 lb. pull & smooth as butter) a few years ago.............and traded it to a friend. Don't we ever learn! :smt011


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Charlie I am your friend will you please send your Colt to me. I'll get my dealers address ready for you. Man I can't wait. I haven't had a Colt like that in 25yrs.:smt083


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Here's my Christmas wish list...

Kate Beckinsale
Springfield M1 Garand
Remington 700 5R (.308)

I'm a pretty simple guy.... :smt083


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I share the desire for a Springfield M1 Garand. 

But, aside from that, if money weren't an issue for anyone who might actually buy me a gift this year, I'd like:

HK P30
Glock 36
Haven't decided on which AR15 I'd like, but I can work with anything 
An actual holster for my G21SF, a serpa if it existed
Lots of ammo for my K31
Lots of 45 ACP ammo, too
Oh hell, gimme some .357 magnum, too
Someone to finish painting my Bersa
A nice Lee Enfield
An AK47
A soft carry bag for my Glock, doesn't have to be logo, but I'd like one with the pouch for the gun on one side and the mags on the other
Lots of mags for my Glock
And a pony.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I'd like Santa to bring me a buyer for my Buckmark and Mauser pseudo-scout, since I no longer need them and would like to reduce the herd in the safe.

I can't really think of any guns I need or want. Maybe a good scoped bolt-action .22 rifle as an understudy to my scout, but I already have a scoped .22 rifle. Maybe-possibly a Kahr PM9, if I decide to get away from belt carry and go to 100% pocket carry. But I haven't decided on that yet, and won't for some months.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

js said:


> Here's my Christmas wish list...
> 
> Kate Beckinsale


:smt082


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I want an official Red Ryder carbine action two-hundred shot range model air rifle with a compass in the stock and this thing that tells time.

After that (in no particular order):


Either an XD9SC or SW M & P Compact, 

Ammo
PMAGS for the AR
Aim Point 3X magnifier with LaRue Pivot Mount
Of course I'll get none if these items and get more clothes that I don't need.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Todd said:


> Of course I'll get none if these items and get more clothes that I don't need.


Just make sure you get the sales receipts. :mrgreen:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> Just make sure you get the sales receipts. :mrgreen:


I'm not that lucky.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Hey Charlie I am your friend will you please send your Colt to me. I'll get my dealers address ready for you. Man I can't wait. I haven't had a Colt like that in 25yrs.:smt083


You betchu' The minute I get my second Detective Special, I'll send you that one! :anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

My wish is easy to ask for but not so easy to give since it's basically up to me mostly. I wish for no surgery this year. If I get get my wish that will be the first year in the last four without one.:mrgreen:


----------



## rasgun (Mar 13, 2007)

colt m4 carbine. 

i got a fever...and the only cure is a m4

(too bad i dont have an extra $1500 lying around)


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> My wish is easy to ask for but not so easy to give since it's basically up to me mostly. *I wish for no surgery next year.* If I get get my wish that will be the first year in the last four without one.:mrgreen:


I'm with you Tony! :smt033


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Not one for leagr or pricelty gifts myself. With the over-commercialization of every holiday now, I'm losing interest each yr. I am buying myself a Ruger 31 in .405 that I'll bring home a few days before Christmas. Otherwise, I am just wanting a few Ruger collectables. basically just handed the new merchandise catalog to Mrs. Claus. I've hit ebay hard with older items lately so I'm all set for now. Besides, I'm happy just seeing our son enjoy the wonders and joy of the day. It's all for him now. This year as a little something extra, besides the traditional Christmas stuff, we're heading to Disney World for a week. Land Christmas morning with lots of fun planned. It's awesome there this time of yr! We go every yr now. The little guy loves it which it all I need. :smt023
I do know a trip to the daytona 500 is awaiting me though.


----------

